# How to Get Your Stack On



## pitbullmamanatl

Thanks to Idalis Lewis for putting this post together...
1. I didn't write this and I for got what site I copied it from ... I just replaced and added pictures of bullies so you get the point. 

*Teach your dog to "stack" or stand squarely and still*. Some breeds are free stacked, with the handler standing in front of them while the dog watches the handler and stands still and alert. Other breeds are "hand stacked" with each leg manually placed in position while the handler stands or kneels close to them. Figure out which one you need to do and be consistent in training. 

















Sometimes with wiggly dogs it's easier to stack them on blocks, boards or bricks that are elevated a few inches off the ground so the dog learns to trust where you set his feet and feels secure with your placement, but if he moves his feet on his own he becomes unbalanced. 
















Never scold, but be firm. You want the stacking experience to be positive and consistent but not scary for your dog. 
















Front legs should be straight (or as straight as is allowed for your breed) and should be under the shoulder blades. 









Rear legs should be vertical from the hock down 










From the side you want the back side of the front legs to be perpendicular to the ground and the back side of the hocks as close to a 90 degree angle as possible. 










(for most breeds, most notably different is the German Shepherd Dog, who has a distinctive stack). 









Feet should be facing forward, unless contraindicated for your breed.
























Below :
First picture is a perfect front stack
Second is over stacked out at the elbows
Third front feet too close together 









Rear legs should be vertical from the hock down 










From the side you want the back side of the front legs to be perpendicular to the ground and the back side of the hocks as close to a 90 degree angle as possible. 
Below:
First Almost perfect stack except that one foot got it's german shepherd on...LOL
Second front legs are too far forward rear slightly far back.
Third dog is leaning into the leash throwing her 90's off otherwise almost perfect stack.


----------



## SuthernStyles

Shoot we be stackin like some G's now.. Str8 up


----------



## MY MIKADO

Good read thanks for posting it up here Lauren. 

Last year at our UKC show the one judge didnt want any of the dog manually stacked he wanted them all free stacking. This threw a few people off.


----------



## performanceknls

Great post!! Stacking is so important it can really show your dogs off or if you are not doing it correctly it can really make your dog look like a train wreck! If you're a good handler you can even hide some minor faults and make your dog really shine.


----------



## angelbaby

great post , thanks for posting this will have to practice even more now, I like the stacking on blocks might be a way towork with cali a bit better.


----------



## SuthernStyles

performanceknls said:


> Great post!! Stacking is so important it can really show your dogs off or if you are not doing it correctly it can really make your dog look like a train wreck! If you're a good handler you can even hide some minor faults and make your dog really shine.


What line is the black dog in your sig?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

The better a dog's structure the less manipulation and work it takes to do a stack because in reality they "should" stand that way naturally...

Also see this page for stacking/showing help:

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Dog Show Training


----------



## Rudy4747

That is awesome think I might try the block thing.


----------

